
Why I ignore the daily news and read The Economist instead - thesumofall
https://medium.com/@jazer/why-i-ignore-the-daily-news-and-read-the-economist-instead-and-how-you-can-too-53f4d255efa6
======
ucaetano
While I'm an avid reader of TE, and love their style and what they (openly)
stand for, it should not be a replacement for daily news or even be your
single source of news. They often cherry-pick studies and data, and are biased
as any other human is.

It's far better to distribute 80% of your attention over 2-3 good sources with
different frequencies, and the other 20% for random sources, especially those
that have an editorial line that goes against what you usually support.

For example, I read (when possible) TE, NYT and a newspaper from one of my
home countries, and supplement that with news and articles from a lot of other
sources, including even FOX News and some radical-left websites. It is good to
see the world through different lenses, not only gives you a different
perspective, but also gets you thinking about what makes other people see the
world the way they do.

